# Question!?



## Kel-e (Jun 14, 2001)

Well, I sent an email to you- Mike... but I figured out how to post here too. (Silly me!) Here is the same question that I sent as an email:The reason I am writing is because I am interested in purchasing your tapes for hypnotherapy. What I am wondering is: If I am currently seeing a psychologist who is performing hypnotherapy on me, will it interfere? I have seen him for one session so far, and I am going to him again this next Tuesday. The fact of the matter is- It is Expensive!!! So, can I go from his sessions into your sessions without adverse effects? I haven't seen any benefit, so far, from my doctor's session.Please advise!!Kelly


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi Kelly, sent this to your direct email just a moment ago, but thought I would post here too







Best RegardsMikeHello Kelly,No problem emailing me







Your question is a difficult one, since lots of therapists may know about hypno but not IBS in any depth, those that know IBS rarely know hypno in any depth.The processes therapists used are often geared for other conditions too, where the IBS program is specific.I belive it is vital for sufferers to understand the emotional and psychological effects of IBS as well as the physical. I would suggest you make sure you understand all that too, ask him to explain those to you. To give you an idea, look at the thread on the hypno BB from Marilyn (cookies) I think it entitled Mikes thread - Its all Here - something like that anyway.From the BB you will see many get benefit, we also try to support and answer users questions where we can.There is the possibility of your therapists approach clashing with the IBS program, the imagery will be different the suggestions will be different also. The approach will be different. So I know I haven't answered your question as you may have wishedIf you can afford 1to1 have a few more, if not use the program. Either way, email me if I can help.Best RegardsMike


----------

